# Where to buy an Old Country Pecos?



## IslePilot (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I just finished the Aaron Franklin Masterclass and now I need to find my first smoker.  I think I am looking for the Old Country Pecos.  I live in the Denver area--is there anywhere to get one locally?  The only info I can find makes it look like Academy is the only place to get them (Amarillo is 450 miles away).  

I know Academy ships, but I have seen a number of reviews that say you need to go look at them and pick the one that looks the best as there are often issues with them (ill fitting lids, wheel problems, rust, etc.).

I can get an Oklahoma Joe's about 10 minutes away, but it looks like those are not as nice as the Pecos.  Saving $100 and 900 miles of driving is tempting though.

Thoughts and suggestions?

Thanks,
Keith
Erie, CO


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 5, 2019)

That product is exclusive to Academy so you'll have to go through them unless you can find something second hand. I guess it really comes down to how dedicated you are to stick burning. If you think it is something that you just want to try then you might be better off grabbing the OK Joe. However, if you know that you only want to use a stick burner AND you know you won't give up on it then you might consider looking for a more high end rig. 

I have almost pulled the trigger on a stick burner multiple times. I still might one day, but I have stuck with charcoal smokers in the mean time.


----------



## IslePilot (Jul 5, 2019)

Since I am really new to all of this, can you tell me what some advantages to a charcoal smoker are?  It seems more "purist" to go with wood, but maybe that adds a lot of trouble?



drunkenmeatfist said:


> I have almost pulled the trigger on a stick burner multiple times. I still might one day, but I have stuck with charcoal smokers in the mean time.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 5, 2019)

IslePilot said:


> Since I am really new to all of this, can you tell me what some advantages to a charcoal smoker are?  It seems more "purist" to go with wood, but maybe that adds a lot of trouble?


I am no expert so take my opinion with a grain of salt. With a cooker like the Pecos you are going to be really hands on. Meaning that you will be feeding it wood every 45 minutes so you can't just walk away. I have been tempted to buy a stick burner, but I know there are many cooks where I won't be able to devote that much attention. 

One of the most highly recommended smokers, especially for people starting out, is the Weber Smokey Mountain. You can learn to fiddle with the vents to lock in a temp or you can buy a temp controller. I haven't really heard anyone speak bad about that cooker. It can be "set and forget" if that is your thing. My current main cooker is a Hunsaker drum. I can set it up and feel comfortable going to sleep because I know it won't get out of hand while I am away. I believe the learning curve is way less difficult on these so you can focus more on the flavors and how you prefer to make the food. 

I am not trying to talk you out of getting a stick burner though. Plenty of people love those and I am sure I will eventually get one too. When I started buying cookers I knew I would want to cook non stop and I also knew that I wouldn't always have the time to babysit the fire so I went a different route. I now feel like I have a decent grasp on how to season and cook so if I do get a stick burner I can focus more on learning the cooker.

Sorry for the rambling. Bottom line is this. Put some thought into how you want to approach this hobby that way you will really enjoy it once you really get started. Since you were interested enough to come to a site like this I am guessing you will get hooked pretty quick.


----------



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Jul 6, 2019)

I have had my Pecos for about a year and love it. I don't mind throwing a piece of wood on about every 45 minutes to an hour. I will lay one on top of the Firebox and get it nice and hot that way when I put it on it instantly catches Flame. This has been my first stick burner I purchased it because of the price range. I have been able to make brisket, butts, sausage, chickens and I'm always trying something new. I got mine from Academy Sports I know they will ship it to you I don't know the cost no the shipping or anything but in my opinion it was worth it


----------



## IslePilot (Jul 6, 2019)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> One of the most highly recommended smokers, especially for people starting out, is the Weber Smokey Mountain. You can learn to fiddle with the vents to lock in a temp or you can buy a temp controller. I haven't really heard anyone speak bad about that cooker. It can be "set and forget" if that is your thing. My current main cooker is a Hunsaker drum. I can set it up and feel comfortable going to sleep because I know it won't get out of hand while I am away. I believe the learning curve is way less difficult on these so you can focus more on the flavors and how you prefer to make the food.



Thanks a lot for the information and the suggestion.  I have spent all day today looking at information on the WSM and I think that might be a better first smoker for me than the offset.  Certainly the offset has a certain swagger to it, but at the end of the day I just want to make good food and this looks like it might be a lot easier as a newbie.


----------

